# Question?



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

If you read my other post you know what is going on with me. Anyway, I am getting really frustrated with my W because everytime something comes up she doesn't want to deal with it. It is always "we'll talk about it later" So I have been doing some searching on the net and I came across this website called Worldwide Marriage Encounter. I requested some info a week ago and it came in the mail on Monday. I mentioned it to her and said that I would show her on Friday since this is one day we get to see each other because of our work schedules. So I showed her the brochure and the website. All she said as she was walking away was "it says you have to book it months in advance" 

So here is my dilemma. I was very angry that she would not take the opportunity to discuss it all. To say that it was a good idea or not so good idea. She seems numb to everything that has to do with our relationship and doesn't seem to want to try anything, be open to any suggestions I have or come up with here own. 

Should I tell her that it bothers me that she did that earlier or let it go? She knows I was upset because we didn't speak much after that and when I left for work she said to me "by crabby pants" but in a jokingly way. I just smiled and walked out the door. 

Here is some info on the Worlwide Marriage Encounter if you are curious as to what it is about. Has anyone tried this? If so, was it worth it? 

Worldwide Marriage Encounter - An enrichment retreat experience for married couples 

*Worldwide Marriage Encounter offers a weekend experience designed to give married couples the opportunity to learn a technique of loving communication that they can use for the rest of their lives. It's a chance to look deeply into their relationship with each other and with God. It's a time to share their feelings, hopes and dreams with each other. 

The emphasis of the Marriage Encounter weekend is on the communication between husbands and wives. The weekend provides a conducive environment for couples to spend time together, away from the distractions and tensions of everyday life, while encouraging them to focus on each other and their relationship. 

It's not a retreat, marriage clinic, group sensitivity, or a substitute for counseling. It's a unique approach aimed at revitalizing Marriage. 

This is a time for you and your spouse to be alone together, to rediscover each other and together focus on your relationship for an entire weekend. Every marriage deserves that kind of attention*


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H has done this to me so many times. i was always trying to find ways to help the relationship, but he wasnt interested. 

i dont know your situation that well, but insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results. so you asked if you should talk to her about how you felt when she didnt comment much on the brochure and my question to you is, what makes you think she will respond any differently then she has a million times over? its like you keep touching a hot stove and you are surprised every time it burns you.


----------

